# [instalaciÃ³n] InstalaciÃ³n en un viejo equipo

## Theasker

Tengo en un rincÃ³n un PII 350 con 128 Mb de ram, y me guarÃ­a instalarle gentoo, pero creo q es demasiado para ese equipo, hay alguna guÃ­a o algo q deberÃ­a hacer para instalarlo en un equipo asÃ­ de limitado?

----------

## pcmaster

Yo lo tengo en un Pentium I a 120 Mhz con 128 MB de RAM y funciona. Sin tarjeta gráfica ni teclado, accediendo por ssh. Está funcioanndo 24x7.

Eso sí, compilar el world entero terda más de 24 horas...

----------

## kropotkin

busca por distcc.

también puedes instalar el stage 3, luego compilar solo cosas básicas, compartir la raiz por nfs, montarla en un equipo más poderoso, hacer un chroot, montar el tmp en una partición local tuya y ponerte a compilar, yo lo hice de esa forma una vez y no tube problemas.

creo que lo saque de una pagina wiki de gentoo.

saudos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si hay mas pc que puedan conectarse en red con tu pII distcc es la solución mas sencilla de implementar... Se puede poner a funcionar casi inmediatamente después de haber descomprimido el stage3 de forma de pasarle toda la carga de la compilación a una (o mas) de las PC disponibles en la red.

Hay Toda una guía al respecto.

Si no hay otra PC en red:

1 - Quitar el disco rígido de la PC, instalarlo como disco adicional en una mas potente y hacer la instalación desde ahí.

2 - Hacer como sugiere el amigo kroptokin, que de paso, buena idea, no se me había ocurrido!

3 - Armarse de paciencia, compilar localmente.

Salud!

----------

## kropotkin

me acorde de este post y lo voy subir.

en mi casa el pc que tengo de "router" y muchas otras funciones más anteriormente estaba con debian. hasta que ya no soporte más   :Laughing:  respalde todo lo necesario y a instalarle gentoo.

el equipo es un pIIIx2, no compila lento, pero mi maquina (p4@3.9ghz) compila muchísimo más rápido.

la instalación en el pIII fue la mínima, osea descomprimir el snapshot de portage, el stage3 compilar el kernel, instalar y configurar iptables dhcpd y dnsmasq.

luego de eso instale nfs-utils (el kernel debe estar con soporte de nfs)

luego configurar el /etc/exports

```

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/ 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check)

```

configurar los hosts.allow

/etc/hosts.allow

```

portmap: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

lockd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

rquotad: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

mountd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

statd: 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0

```

luego lanzar nfs y agregarlo en el runlevel default

```

/etc/init.d/nfs start

rc-update add nfs default

```

luego en mi maquina también instalar nfs-utils, configurar el kernel también con soporte para nfs y luego lanzar nfsmount y agregarlo al default run-level

```

/etc/init.d/nfsmount start

rc-update add nfsmount default

```

configuramos nuestro fstab, yo lo deje de la siguiente manera

```

192.168.1.1:/   /mnt/server      nfs            rw                              0 0

```

luego un 

```
mount /mnt/server
```

y hacemos el chroot

```

mount -t proc none /mnt/server/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/server/dev

chroot /mnt/server /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot nfs) $PS1"

```

y ya con eso podemos emerger lo que queramos en nuestra pequeña maquina desde una mas poderosa  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola a todos, animado por este post y algún que otro, me he animado a instalar gentoo en un viejo pentium III que tenía arrinconado y la verdad es que la instalación del sistema base la he realizado sin mayores problemas.

Antes de seguir con la instalación de las X y de XFCE (Nunca lo he usado y quiero probarlo) he pensado ayudarlo en la compilación con mi AMD64-X2.

Esta es una parte de make.conf del pentium III:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X alsa bzip2 cdr dbus dvd foomaticdb gtk gtk2 gtkhtml insecure-drivers

     jpeg pdf samba sdk server trash-panel-plugin userlocales -gpm"

```

y esta es la parte del make.conf del AMD64-X2:

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="avahi branding kdgraphics logrotate mjpeg mng nsplugin nvidia ppds samba

     slang symlink xine -acl -arts -ipv6 -kde -kerberos -qt3 -qt4 -quicktime

     -svg -tiff"

```

por la diferencia de arquitecturas, entiendo que no puedo usar el metodo que se menciona en este post para compilar (Corregidme si me equivoco) y debo decantarme por distcc y crossdev.

He empezado por instalar croosdev en mi AMD64-x2 y ejecuto 

```
crossdev -t pentium3
```

 para construir las herramientas. Antes de poder reaccionar ya me ha dado con el canto en los dientes   :Evil or Very Mad:  , devuelve el error:

```

  Host Portage ARCH:     x86

 * Target Portage ARCH:   *

 * Target System:         pentium3

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * binutils:              binutils-[latest]

 * gcc:                   gcc-[latest]

 * headers:               linux-headers-[latest]

 * libc:                  -[latest]

 * PORTDIR_OVERLAY:       /usr/local/portage

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PKGDIR:                /usr/portage/packages/cross/pentium3

 * PORTAGE_TMPDIR:        /var/tmp/cross/pentium3

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -

 * Forcing the latest versions of {binutils,gcc}-config/gnuconfig ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-pentium3-binutils.log

 * Emerging cross-binutils ...

 * binutils failed :(

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /var/log/portage/cross-pentium3-info.log

 
```

y este es el log cross-pentium3-info.log:

```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 [32;01m*[0m Host Portage ARCH:     x86

 [32;01m*[0m Target Portage ARCH:   *

 [32;01m*[0m Target System:         pentium3

 [32;01m*[0m Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 [32;01m*[0m binutils:              binutils-[latest]

 [32;01m*[0m gcc:                   gcc-[latest]

 [32;01m*[0m headers:               linux-headers-[latest]

 [32;01m*[0m libc:                  -[latest]

 [32;01m*[0m PORTDIR_OVERLAY:       /usr/local/portage

 [32;01m*[0m PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 [32;01m*[0m PKGDIR:                /usr/portage/packages/cross/pentium3

 [32;01m*[0m PORTAGE_TMPDIR:        /var/tmp/cross/pentium3

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Oct 2007 00:50:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTLEVEL="boot"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CONSOLETYPE="pty"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-f0CBXhGFI9,guid=72701366e74f5959107b08004701331a"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib/distcc/bin"

DEFAULTLEVEL="default"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

GCC_PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-H5OQ1m/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/lluis/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="ca es"

LOGNAME="root"

.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

NOCOLOR="true"

OLDPWD="/root"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/cross/pentium3"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/cross/pentium3"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/vmware/player/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/AMD64X2-LINUX:/tmp/.ICE-unix/7141"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

SOFTLEVEL="default"

SSH_AGENT_PID="7161"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-ywCcJL7141/agent.7141"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acpi alsa avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts branding cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kdgraphics ldap logrotate mad midi mikmod mjpeg mng mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ca es" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="lluis"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

WINDOWID="48234549"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthRGBcKA"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

y este es el log "cross-pentium3-binutils.log":

```

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18 to /

 * binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking binutils-2.18.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work

>>> Unpacking binutils-2.18-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   03_all_binutils-2.15.92.0.2-ppc64-pie.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   04_all_binutils-2.15.92.0.2-place-orphan.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   07_all_binutils-2.18-windres.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   08_all_binutils-RPATH_ENVVAR-smack.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   09_all_binutils-ld-tests-CXXFLAGS.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   12_all_sh-targets.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   13_all_mips-gnu-hash-support.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   42_all_012_check_ldrunpath_length.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   63_all_binutils-2.18-pt-pax-flags-20070828.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   65_all_binutils-2.18-amd64-32bit-path.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   66_all_binutils-2.17.50.0.2-warn-textrel.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   76_all_use-new-ld-dtags.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   77_all_generate-gnu-hash.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   78_all_use-relro.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 *   91_all_libiberty-pic.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Fixing misc issues in configure files

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/libtool

 *   Updating config.sub

  [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.guess

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: binutils-2.18

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.2.0.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/binutils-2.18 ...

 * Sorry, but binutils does not support the LINGUAs: ca

 *  CATEGORY: cross-pentium3

 *    CBUILD: i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *     CHOST: i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *   CTARGET: pentium3

 *    CFLAGS:  -march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe

 *   LDFLAGS: 

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=pentium3 --datadir=/usr/share/binutils-data/pentium3/2.18 --infodir=/usr/share/binutils-data/pentium3/2.18/info --mandir=/usr/share/binutils-data/pentium3/2.18/man --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/pentium3/binutils-bin/2.18 --libdir=/usr/lib/binutils/pentium3/2.18 --libexecdir=/usr/lib/binutils/pentium3/2.18 --includedir=/usr/lib/binutils/pentium3/2.18/include --enable-64-bit-bfd --enable-shared --disable-werror --without-included-gettext --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-sysroot=/usr/pentium3 --enable-secureplt

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-none

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnatbind... no

checking for gnatbind... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gnatmake... no

checking for gnatmake... no

checking whether compiler driver understands Ada... no

checking how to compare bootstrapped objects... cmp --ignore-initial=16 $$f1 $$f2

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for bison... bison

checking for gm4... no

checking for gnum4... no

checking for m4... m4

checking for flex... flex

checking for flex... flex

checking for makeinfo... makeinfo

checking for expect... no

checking for runtest... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-as... i686-pc-linux-gnu-as

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking for ld... (cached) /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld... (cached) /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-lipo... no

checking for lipo... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm... i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-windres... no

checking for windres... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-windmc... no

checking for windmc... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking for pentium3-cc... no

checking for pentium3-gcc... no

checking for pentium3-c++... no

checking for pentium3-g++... no

checking for pentium3-cxx... no

checking for pentium3-gxx... no

checking for pentium3-gcc... no

checking for pentium3-gcj... no

checking for pentium3-gfortran... no

checking for pentium3-ar... no

checking for pentium3-as... no

checking for pentium3-dlltool... no

checking for pentium3-ld... no

checking for pentium3-lipo... no

checking for pentium3-nm... no

checking for pentium3-objdump... no

checking for pentium3-ranlib... no

checking for pentium3-strip... no

checking for pentium3-windres... no

checking for pentium3-windmc... no

checking where to find the target ar... just compiled

checking where to find the target as... just compiled

checking where to find the target cc... pre-installed

checking where to find the target c++... pre-installed

checking where to find the target c++ for libstdc++... pre-installed

checking where to find the target dlltool... just compiled

checking where to find the target gcc... pre-installed

checking where to find the target gcj... pre-installed

checking where to find the target gfortran... pre-installed

checking where to find the target ld... just compiled

checking where to find the target lipo... pre-installed

checking where to find the target nm... just compiled

checking where to find the target objdump... just compiled

checking where to find the target ranlib... just compiled

checking where to find the target strip... just compiled

checking where to find the target windres... just compiled

checking where to find the target windmc... just compiled

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether -fkeep-inline-functions is supported... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build'

mkdir -p -- ./libiberty

mkdir -p -- ./intl

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-target'.

Configuring in ./libiberty

Configuring in ./intl

mkdir -p -- ./etc

Configuring in ./etc

configure: creating cache ./config.cache

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for makeinfo... makeinfo --split-size=5000000

checking for perl... perl

checking build system type... configure: creating cache ./config.cache

i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for msgfmt... configure: creating cache ./config.cache

/usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for C compiler default output file name... updating cache ./config.cache

configure: creating ./config.status

/usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... 

a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... checking for suffix of object files... config.status: creating Makefile

yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... checking for suffix of object files... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

for f in standards.info configure.info; do \

     if test -f /var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/binutils-2.18/etc/`echo $f | sed -e 's/.info$/.texi/'`; then \

       if make "MAKEINFO=makeinfo --split-size=5000000 --split-size=5000000" $f; then \

         true; \

       else \

         exit 1; \

       fi; \

     fi; \

   done

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

make[3]: `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/binutils-2.18/etc/standards.info' is up to date.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

make[3]: `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/binutils-2.18/etc/configure.info' is up to date.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/etc'

o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... none needed

yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... checking how to run the C preprocessor... none needed

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking build system type... checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -W... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wall... checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for library containing strerror... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wwrite-strings... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wc++-compat... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wstrict-prototypes... checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -pedantic ... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... inline

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... no

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

Appending /var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/binutils-2.18/libiberty/../config/mh-x86pic to xhost-mkfrag

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

yes

checking for stdlib.h... checking for string.h... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

yes

checking for unistd.h... checking for strings.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

yes

checking for inttypes.h... checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking for sys/resource.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for sys/mman.h... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

yes

checking for size_t... checking for alloca.h... yes

checking for sys/pstat.h... yes

checking for working alloca.h... no

checking for sys/sysmp.h... no

checking for sys/sysinfo.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for machine/hal_sysinfo.h... yes

no

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/table.h... checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for getpagesize... no

checking for sys/sysctl.h... yes

checking for sys/systemcfg.h... yes

checking for working mmap... no

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for stdio_ext.h... yes

checking whether we are using the GNU C Library 2.1 or newer... yes

checking whether integer division by zero raises SIGFPE... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking whether errno must be declared... yes

checking for unsigned long long... no

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking whether the inttypes.h PRIxNN macros are broken... yes

no

checking for ld used by GCC... checking for sys/types.h... yes

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

done

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking argz.h usability... checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking argz.h presence... yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

yes

checking for argz.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... checking for int... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking size of int... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... 4

checking for uintptr_t... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking nl_types.h usability... yes

checking for a 64-bit type... yes

checking nl_types.h presence... uint64_t

yes

checking for nl_types.h... checking for pid_t... yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking for library containing strerror... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking stddef.h usability... none required

checking for asprintf... yes

checking stddef.h presence... yes

checking for stddef.h... yes

yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for atexit... checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking for basename... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

yes

checking for feof_unlocked... checking for bcmp... yes

yes

checking for bcopy... checking for fgets_unlocked... yes

checking for bsearch... yes

checking for getc_unlocked... yes

yes

checking for bzero... checking for getcwd... yes

yes

checking for calloc... checking for getegid... yes

yes

checking for geteuid... checking for clock... yes

yes

checking for getgid... checking for ffs... yes

checking for getuid... yes

checking for getcwd... yes

checking for mempcpy... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for munmap... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

yes

checking for putenv... checking for index... yes

yes

checking for setenv... checking for insque... yes

yes

checking for setlocale... checking for memchr... yes

yes

checking for memcmp... checking for stpcpy... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for memcpy... yes

yes

checking for strdup... checking for memmove... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for mempcpy... yes

checking for tsearch... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for __argz_count... yes

checking for mkstemps... yes

checking for __argz_stringify... no

checking for putenv... yes

checking for __argz_next... yes

checking for random... yes

checking for __fsetlocking... yes

checking for rename... yes

checking for iconv... yes

checking for rindex... yes

checking for iconv declaration... 

         extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);

yes

checking for nl_langinfo and CODESET... checking for setenv... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for bison... bison

checking version of bison... yes

2.3, ok

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking whether included gettext is requested... no

checking for GNU gettext in libc... checking for sigsetmask... yes

checking whether to use NLS... yes

checking where the gettext function comes from... libc

yes

checking for aclocal... aclocal

checking for autoconf... autoconf

checking for autoheader... autoheader

checking for stpcpy... updating cache ./config.cache

configure: creating ./config.status

yes

checking for stpncpy... yes

checking for strcasecmp... config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.intl

yes

config.status: creating config.h

checking for strchr... config.status: executing default-1 commands

yes

checking for strdup... mkdir -p -- ./opcodes

Configuring in ./opcodes

yes

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/intl'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build/intl'

checking for strncasecmp... mkdir -p -- ./binutils

Configuring in ./binutils

yes

checking for strndup... yes

checking for strrchr... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtod... configure: creating cache ./config.cache

configure: creating cache ./config.cache

checking build system type... checking build system type... yes

i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for strtol... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... checking host system type... i686-pc-none

yes

i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for strtoul... i686-pc-none

checking for C compiler default output file name... checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... checking for strverscmp... 

checking for suffix of object files... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... yes

checking for tmpnam... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... checking for vasprintf... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... yes

checking for vfprintf... none needed

none needed

checking for library containing strerror... yes

checking for library containing strerror... checking for vprintf... none required

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... none required

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for vsprintf... yes

checking for waitpid... yes

checking whether alloca needs Cray hooks... no

checking stack direction for C alloca... -1

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for vfork.h... no

checking for fork... yes

checking for vfork... yes

checking for working fork... yes

checking for working vfork... (cached) yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for sys_errlist... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for sys_nerr... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... checking for style of include used by make... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... GNU

checking for sys_siglist... grep -E

checking for fgrep... checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... grep -F

none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for fgrep... grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

checking the name lister (i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm) interface... /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm

checking the name lister (i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm) interface... yes

BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for external symbol _system_configuration... checking for /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... no

checking for getrusage... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... yes

ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... checking for on_exit... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

yes

checking for psignal... checking for ANSI C header files... checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for strerror... yes

yes

checking for sys/types.h... checking for strsignal... yes

yes

yes

checking for sysconf... checking for sys/types.h... checking for sys/stat.h... yes

yes

checking for stdlib.h... checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for times... yes

yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... checking for string.h... yes

checking for sbrk... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

yes

checking for gettimeofday... (cached) yes

yes

checking for strings.h... checking for memory.h... checking for realpath... yes

yes

yes

checking for canonicalize_file_name... checking for inttypes.h... checking for strings.h... yes

yes

checking for pstat_getstatic... checking for inttypes.h... yes

yes

checking for stdint.h... checking for stdint.h... no

checking for pstat_getdynamic... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... no

checking for sysmp... yes

yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for dlfcn.h... no

checking for getsysinfo... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... checking for objdir... .libs

no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... no

checking for table... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for sysctl... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking for wait3... yes

checking for wait4... yes

checking for __fsetlocking... yes

checking whether basename is declared... no

checking whether ffs is declared... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether asprintf is declared... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking whether vasprintf is declared... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... no

checking whether snprintf is declared... yes

checking whether vsnprintf is declared...   RUNPATH     /foo

GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible...   RUNPATH     /foo

yes

yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

Setting warning flags = -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for flex... flex

checking whether calloc is declared... checking for yywrap in -lfl... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

Setting warning flags = -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether to install libbfd... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

yes

checking whether getenv is declared... checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for catalogs to be installed... yes

checking lex output file root... yes

checking whether getopt is declared... lex.yy

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

make[1]: *** [configure-opcodes] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

yes

checking for working strncmp... checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

yes

checking fcntl.h presence... updating cache ./config.cache

configure: creating ./config.status

yes

checking sys/param.h usability... config.status: creating Makefile

yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

config.status: creating testsuite/Makefile

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... config.status: creating config.h

yes

checking for iconv.h... yes

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking for iconv... yes

checking for iconv declaration... 

         extern size_t iconv (iconv_t cd, char * *inbuf, size_t *inbytesleft, char * *outbuf, size_t *outbytesleft);

*** BFD does not support target i686-pc-none.

*** Look in bfd/config.bfd for supported targets.

make[1]: *** [configure-binutils] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/work/build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

 *   toolchain-binutils.eclass, line 225:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/cross/pentium3/portage/cross-pentium3/binutils-2.18/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

```

y la verdad es que no se por donde continuar. 

¿Se os ocurre alguna idea? Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> por la diferencia de arquitecturas, entiendo que no puedo usar el metodo que se menciona en este post para compilar (Corregidme si me equivoco) y debo decantarme por distcc y crossdev. 

 

no hay diferencias de arquitecturas, ambos son x86, un procesador como tu amd puede generar código de 32 bits solo que tiene la extensión para poder ejecutar y generar binarios de 64 bits, lo que pasa es que de momento en gentoo no se puede seleccionar que ABI usar al compilar. ( bueno, no es del todo cierto, si se puede desde los ebuilds - mirad el ebuild de wine p.ej.)

Para compilar código de 32 bits en un so de 64 bits tienes varias soluciones:

- usar eselect-compiler ( hardmasked, ya no se desarolla que yo sepa). Despues de instalarlo verás que tienes disponible un nuevo target para i686

- usar crossdev, algo en plan crossdev -t i686-pc-linux-gnu indicando la misma versión del toolchain que tienes en las demás máquinas implicadas.

Por lo que veo en el amd64-x2 tienes un CHOST i686 ... porqué ?

saluetes

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola gringo, gracias por tu respuesta, aunque no llego a entenderte del todo.

En contestación a tu pregunta decir que en el CHOST de mi AMD64-X2 puse i686 para tener un sistema a 32 bits. ¿Porque? Por la dichosita tarjeta wireles, una Realtek con chipset rtl8185. Empecé con la instalación a 64 bits pero fuí incapaz de instalar el driver que en teoria le corresponde (En portage aparece como rtl8180) porque tenía algún bug y no compilaba. Probe con ndiswrapper y tampoco funcionaba; supongo que era debido a que los drivers de windows son para 32 bits (No encontre para 64 bits).

Reinstale a 32 bits y ndiswrapper funcionó a la primera. Dado que ahora todo esta perfectamente configurado y funcionando a las mil maravillas no quiero tocar nada no vaya a ser que lo estropee todo.

En cuanto a compilar código de 32 bits en un sistema de 64 bits, puedes ver que me he inclinado por la opción de usar crossdev. Y aqui empieza una nueva duda, por lo que comentas entiendo que tengo la misma arquitectura, x86 en los dos ordenadores (AMD64-X2 y PENTIUM3), no haría falta crossdev y solo con distcc me apañaría. También supongo que, en este caso, si podría usar el sistema que se menciona kropotkin en este post.

¿Estoy en lo cierto o es que me he hecho un lio aún mas grande?

Saludos y gracias anticipadas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> En cuanto a compilar código de 32 bits en un sistema de 64 bits, puedes ver que me he inclinado por la opción de usar crossdev. Y aqui empieza una nueva duda, por lo que comentas entiendo que tengo la misma arquitectura, x86 en los dos ordenadores (AMD64-X2 y PENTIUM3), no haría falta crossdev y solo con distcc me apañaría. También supongo que, en este caso, si podría usar el sistema que se menciona kropotkin en este post. 
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto o es que me he hecho un lio aún mas grande?

 

No, no hace falta crossdev en tu caso. Distcc basta y sobra, el metodo chroot por otro lado, es mucho mas rápido que distcc a la hora de instalar... Por experiencia te digo.

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

otra duda respecto a este tema, me he puesto a hacer las particiones y ... no se muy bien como hacerlas tengo 2 discos:

hda --> 6 Gb

hdb --> 40 Gb

Cual sería la mejor forma de particionar y formatearlos?

----------

## Theasker

Había pensado en esto:

hda --> 6 Gb.

hdb --> 40 Gb.

/dev/hda1 --> swap --> 500Mb. (el equipo tiene 280 Mb de RAM)

/dev/hda2 --> /var/tmp/ y /tmp/ --> ext2 --> 5,5Mb

/dev/hdb1 --> /boot/ --> ext2 --> 100 Mb 

/dev/hdb2 --> /usr/portage/ --> ext2 --> 700 Mb (formateado con los inodos mas pequeños)

                      /usr/portage/distfiles --> la intención es compartirlo con el distfiles del ordenador más                                  "potente" por nfs, aunque ... aun no se muy bien como lo tengo q hacer eso.

/dev/hdb3 --> / --> ext3 --> 10 Gb

/dev/hdb4 --> /home/ --> ext3 --> el resto (unos 29 Gb.)

Es la primera vez q particiono algo diferente de /boot/ y / osea q admito cualquier sugerencia para aprender  :Smile: 

Otra duda, lo del chroot no lo tengo muy claro, se supone q es montar todo, osea hospedar todos los ficheros en el servidor?, aunque la carga de trabajo sería igual para el ordenador más ligero lo que ahorraríamos disco sólo no?, me parece q no lo he entendido muy bien.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola Inodoro_Pereyra, después de unos días ajetreados he podido dedicar un ratito a mi olvidado Pentium III y he probado el metodo chroot:  MUY BIEN   :Very Happy:   por el momento he instalado las X y XFCE y todo ha funcionado perfectamente. Gracias por tu consejo.

Me ha quedado una duda al respecto; una vez hecho chroot al pentium III (El ordenador lento en mi caso) entiendo que me quedo con ese entorno. ¿Como vuelvo al entorno original?

Saludos.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda2 --> /var/tmp/ y /tmp/ --> ext2 --> 5,5Mb
> 
>                      /usr/portage/distfiles --> la intención es compartirlo con el distfiles del ordenador más                                  "potente" por nfs, aunque ... aun no se muy bien como lo tengo q hacer eso.
> ...

 

Con /dev/hda2 en lugar de Mb te refieres a Gb, ¿no? OpenOffice te terminará dando algún que otro dolor de cabeza, a menos que uses el binario... Ya ocupa casi eso todo su código fuente descomprimido.

A propósito, con la variable PORTAGE_TMPDIR puedes hacer que /var/tmp resida directamente en /tmp, que en este caso sería lo que yo haría...

Con respecto a /usr/portage/distfiles no es demasiado complicado, man make.conf y añade la variable DISTDIR apuntanto al directorio donde montes el sistema de archivos nfs (valga la redundancia) o la ip y la ruta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Me ha quedado una duda al respecto; una vez hecho chroot al pentium III (El ordenador lento en mi caso) entiendo que me quedo con ese entorno. ¿Como vuelvo al entorno original?

 

```
exit
```

 :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Había pensado en esto:
> 
> hda --> 6 Gb.
> 
> hdb --> 40 Gb.
> ...

 

respecto a esto, ... sería correcta la configuración ... aunque ... el tamaño para /var/tmp y /tmp/ sería muy escaso para compilar el OO, aunque ... si no lo compilara y usara el bin no lo saría tanto, ¿no?

bueno darme vuestra opinión q tengo ganas ya de ponerme a instalar este ordenador ya, y a lo mejor "me atrevo" a probar el chroot, xq si no lo consigo, q con lo novato q soy sería lo normal, siempre puedo empezar de nuevo y q mejor forma de aprender que en un sistema limpio empezando desde el principio.

Gracias anticipadas de nuevo y por todos los consejos

----------

## jgascon

En principio yo lo veo bien aunque a mi me parece que 10GB son demasiadas para la raíz yo le pondría 8'5GB y aprovecharía el giga y medio que queda libre para montar /var en una partición separada. No sería la primera ni la última máquina que se le llena la raíz por unos logs descontrolados en /var/log  :Wink: 

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> el tamaño para /var/tmp y /tmp/ sería muy escaso para compilar el OO, aunque ... si no lo compilara y usara el bin no lo saría tanto, ¿no?
> 
> 

 

Hombre, OO lo compilarás poco así que cuando lo tengas que compilar podrías mover /var/tmp a /home cómo dice the incredible hurd con la variable PORTAGE_TMPDIR a por ejemplo /home/theasker/tmp o con un enlace "ln -s /var/tmp  /home/theasker/tmp". La verdad es que no sé cuanto pueden ocupar los binarios en /var/tmp

----------

## Theasker

entonces hago lo de /var/ y cuando tenga q compilar el OO muevo el /tmp/ y punto, y luego lo vuelvo a dejar en su sitio. Pos na a ver si me pongo las pilas y voy preguntando más a medida q me vayan saliendo los problemas  :Smile: 

----------

## Theasker

al final ya estoy en faena y estoy a punto de hacer las particiones del disco finalmente he pensado que sean ... asi:

```
/dev/hda (17 Gb)

===========

/dev/hda1--> /boot/ --> 50 Mb --> mke2fs

/dev/hda2 --> / --> 9 Gb --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index

/dev/hda3 --> /usr/src --> 2G --> mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024

/dev/hda4 --> /var --> 2Gb --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index

/dev/hda5 --> /home/ --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index

/usr/portage/distfiles --> COMPARTIDO por lvm

/dev/hdb (32 Gb)

===========

/dev/hdb1 --> swap --> 1 Gb

/dev/hdb2 --> /usr/portage --> 1,5 Gb --> mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/loquesea

/dev/hdb3 --> /var/tmp - /tmp --> mke2fs

/dev/hdb4 --> /backup --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index

/dev/hdb5 --> /home/ --> mke2fs -j -O dir_index (COMPARTIDO por lvm)
```

no se muy bien en qué disco poner cada partición para que el rendimiento sea óptimo

----------

## johpunk

para que tu pc no consuma muchos recursos usa fluxbox o icewm

----------

## Theasker

ya lo tenía pensado, pero me refería a la distribución de particiones, me explico:

Por ejemplo, que mejor que /var/tmp y /tmp no estén en el mismo disco físico que / o que /usr/src, y que la swap también esté en un disco diferente que el sistema para agilizar su uso cuando es necesaria y no trabaja la misma controladora, es que todo eso no lo tengo nada claro, no se cual es la mejor distribución de las particiones.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> la swap también esté en un disco diferente que el sistema para agilizar su uso cuando es necesaria

 

Exacto, swap a ser posible en otro disco en el que no esté /

Con respecto a lo demás, no hay normas, tú sabes mejor que nadie el uso que le darás a cada partición y cómo se usaran.

Equivocarse no es malo, así se aprende para la próxima vez, y en caso de error backup con tar y se restaura en otra partición, así de simple.

----------

## Theasker

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Theasker wrote:*   la swap también esté en un disco diferente que el sistema para agilizar su uso cuando es necesaria 
> 
> Exacto, swap a ser posible en otro disco en el que no esté /
> 
> Con respecto a lo demás, no hay normas, tú sabes mejor que nadie el uso que le darás a cada partición y cómo se usaran.
> ...

 

según dices, para reparticionar puedo comprimir en un tar por los directorios que quiera e ir repartiendo en las diferentes particiones?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso mismo, tar no comprime, solo "empaqueta" pero no viene al caso, si, un archivo tar se puede desempaquetar repartiendo en X cantidad de particiones.

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

bueno esto era un paréntesis, ya me ha quedado claro lo de que la swap mejor en otro disco y ... /var/tmp y /tmp, también deberían estar mejor en otro disco para acelerar el rendimiento y/o ... ¿algún otro directorio temporal o no temporal debería estar en otro disco del que está /?

----------

## Theasker

Por fin he sacado tiempo par ainstalar gentoo en el ordenador pero tengo un problemilla q ... puede ser por la forma de formatear la partición o de montarla.

Las formatee de esta manera, por lo que leí en un mensaje del foro que mejoraba el rendimiento al indexar los directorios, no se si el problema puede venir del tipo de formateo

/dev/hda (17 Gb)

=================

/dev/hda1	50 Mb		/boot/		mke2fs /dev/hda1

/dev/hda2	10 Gb		/		mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda2

extendida

----------

/dev/hda5	4 Gb		/usr/src	mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/hda5

(compartido por nfs)		/usr/portage	"mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/hda6"

/dev/hda4	3 Gb		/home/		mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda4

/dev/hdb (40 Gb) 

================

/dev/hdb1	1 Gb		sw		mkswap /dev/hdb1 && swapon /dev/hdb1	

extendida

----------

/dev/hdb5	2 Gb		/var		mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb5

/dev/hdb6	6 Gb		/tmp 		mke2fs /dev/hdb6

/dev/hdb6	6 Gb		/var/tmp 	<< idem >>

/dev/hdb3	resto		/home/		mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb3

/usr/portage/distfiles --> COMPARTIDO

# configuración del caché de disco

```
hdparm -d1 -X udma2 -c3 -m32 -W1 /dev/hda

hdparm -d1 -X udma2 -c3 -m16 -W1 -M128 /dev/hdb

```

# formatear particiones

```
mke2fs /dev/hda1

mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda2

mke2fs -b 1024 -i 1024 /dev/hda5

mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hda4

mkswap /dev/hdb1 && swapon /dev/hdb1

mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb5

mke2fs /dev/hdb6

mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/hdb3
```

a la hora de montarlas funciona todo perfecto pero cuando arranco no puede montar ya directamente /

/etc/fstab

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda2      /      ext3      noatime,data=journal   0 1

/dev/hda5      /usr/src   ext2      noatime         0 0

/dev/hdb1      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdb5      /var      ext3      noatime,data=journal   0 0

/dev/hdb6               /var/tmp        ext2            noatime         0 0

/dev/hdb6               /tmp            ext2            noatime         0 0

/dev/hdb3      /home      ext3      noatime,data=journal   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

/dev/hdc/      /mnt/cdrw/   auto      noauto,ro,user  0 0

/dev/hdd/      /mnt/dvd/   auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0
```

----------

## pcmaster

¿Qué te dice exactamente el mensaje de error?

¿Has compilado el kernel con soporte para ext3?

----------

## the incredible hurd

Excepto en swap, ¿te importaría explicar qué demonios pretendes con 0 0 en todas las ext2? No logro entenderlo, evitar las comprobaciones y más con ext2 parece ridículo.

Como indican, el mensaje de error ayudaría mucho, es de grub o un panic (me juego una cerveza a que se trata de un panic).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Por fin he sacado tiempo par ainstalar gentoo en el ordenador pero tengo un problemilla q ... puede ser por la forma de formatear la partición o de montarla.
> 
> Las formatee de esta manera, por lo que leí en un mensaje del foro que mejoraba el rendimiento al indexar los directorios, no se si el problema puede venir del tipo de formateo
> 
> /dev/hda (17 Gb)

 

Existen/Existieron discos de 17Gb?   :Shocked: 

Nunca vi uno...

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

¿debería poner "0  1" en todas las particiones menos en las de archivos temporales?, ahora voy a comprobar lo del soporte ext3 en kernel, y no es un kernel panic, es simplemente que cuando llega al montaje de la primera partición ext3 dice q no puede montarla y que pulse Crtl - D, para continuar.

Si si que hubo discos de 17 Gb., exactamente 17,6 un Barracuda de Seagate que tiene como ... 10 años o algo así, esto me hace recordar mi primer disco de 400 Mb q al poco tuve q comprar otro muuuucho más grande de 1,2 Gb para q cupiera un cd para hacer copias de cds.  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ¿debería poner "0  1" en todas las particiones menos en las de archivos temporales?

 

0 1 en /

0 2 en todas las demás (excepto swap, y sistemas de ficheros virtuales, como /sys o /proc).

Hay quien sugiere poner 1 2 en /boot, pero yo jamás he sabido muy bien como va eso del dump. Si alguien lo explica sería de agradecer, yo jamás lo he usado....

----------

## Theasker

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Qué te dice exactamente el mensaje de error?
> 
> ¿Has compilado el kernel con soporte para ext3?

 

```
livecd linux # grep EXT .config

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

```

He copiado a mano las líneas que pone en el arranque (por si hay algun error):

```
Press ( to enter interactive boot mode

* Mounting proc at /proc ... ok

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ... ok

* Mounting  /dev for udev ... ok

* Seeding /dev with needed nodes ... ok

* Setting up proper hotplug agent ... 

*     Using netlink for hotplug events... ok

* Starting udevd ... ok

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ... ok

* Letting udev process events ... ok

* Finalizing udev configuration ... ok 

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ... ok

* Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/hda2: clean, 156153/1221600 files, 361604/2441880 blocks ok

* Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

* Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write :( [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):
```

----------

## Theasker

si quito el data=journal del /etc/fstab funciona y arranca correctamente, no entiendo muy bien el porque pero es así, osea q me quedo sin esa opción y arreglado.  :Sad: 

----------

## jgascon

Para que te arranque usando la opción data=journal en el fstab debes añadir lo siguiente en /boot/grub/menu.lst al final de la línea del kernel:

```

rootflags=data=journal

```

Por ejemplo, lo que usaba hasta hace poco:

```

title=2.6.23.13

root (hd0,0)

kernel /grub/2.6.23.13 root=/dev/md1 rootflags=data=writeback

```

ext3 usa el modo journal ordered por defecto, si cambias el modo de journal para la partición raiz en el fstab se lo tienes que decir al gestor de arranque (grub en este caso) para que sepa como montarla. Con el resto de particiones no hace falta.

----------

## Theasker

ok aunque yo uso lilo, buscaré lo que hay que añadir en lilo, gracias por la info, no sabía que tenía que decir algo en el gestor de arranque, para eso se supone q está el fstab, q poco práctico tener que ponerlo en 2 sitios

----------

## ekz

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ok aunque yo uso lilo, buscaré lo que hay que añadir en lilo, gracias por la info, no sabía que tenía que decir algo en el gestor de arranque, para eso se supone q está el fstab, q poco práctico tener que ponerlo en 2 sitios

 

Jeje, si es poco práctico, pero sería imposible leer el fstab antes de montar la partición raíz, de ahí a que haya que ponerlo en otro sitio   :Smile: 

Y creo que lilo usa los mismos parámetros (en esa linea), ya que esos parámetros luego son pasados al kernel.

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

oido cocina, lo probaré, cuando tenga todo configurado, xq lo primero es el distcc que sino esto es eterno y nfs para compartir distfiles y portage q no lo he hecho nunca y tengo ganas de ver si lo hago funcionar

----------

